# Spin City in Roseville



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Hey what happened to Spin City in Roseville. I stopped by to check out the new Orbea's and it looks like they have closed. Whats up?


----------



## Squizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Someone posted here a couple weeks ago that they spotted an eviction notice on the front door as of 12/26. My friend emailed one of the owners, but to my knowledge hasn't yet heard back from him. I'd like to know what "really" happened as well.


----------



## rcsting (Jul 6, 2005)

A few weeks ago I noticed that the owner had listed some of the bikes on Ebay. I'm not sure what happened to the shop but at least there are 2 other Orbea dealers in the local area.


----------



## LeRoi (Jan 4, 2007)

Yep, the shop is gone. What a great combo having the shop right next to the only Peet's in town. What a shame.


----------



## J_B (Apr 13, 2004)

While this is a few weeks late I thought I'd comment. I'm friends with Michael (former owner), and the two shop guys, Casey and Jason. From what I understand, Michael and family decided to close up shop and move onto other things. 

Rumor has it, there is another shop possibly moving in. You didn't hear this from me but 'cough' Mike's Bikes from downtown Sac might be taking that spot.


----------



## Squizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*Group Rides?*

Is there still a group ride that meets in front of <a href="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=Peet%27s+Coffee,+Roseville,+CA&ie=UTF8&z=14&ll=38.785937,-121.283913&spn=0.02442,0.056992&om=1&iwloc=A">Peet's Coffe</a> @ 8:00AM on Saturdays ?


----------



## J_B (Apr 13, 2004)

Squizzle said:


> Is there still a group ride that meets in front of <a href="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&q=Peet%27s+Coffee,+Roseville,+CA&ie=UTF8&z=14&ll=38.785937,-121.283913&spn=0.02442,0.056992&om=1&iwloc=A">Peet's Coffe</a> @ 8:00AM on Saturdays ?



Good question. Last I heard, they were still doing the rides. I can call around if you want.


----------



## J_B (Apr 13, 2004)

Just FYI folks......a new shop is going into Spin's vacated spot. It'll be called "The Hub" and is run by Heath Sheratt from Mike's Bikes downtown Sacto. If I remember correctly, he was opening up sometime in the first week of March. 

Heath races DH and pretty much is an all around rider. This shop WILL not be a DH specific shop and will have everything.

I'll give him a ring on his mobile since I owe him lunch and get the details if anyone is interested.


----------

